# Game 7 Hornets at Clippers 2:30 CST Nov 12



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Orleans / Oklahoma City Hornets *



*at *
*Los Angeles Clippers*​ 

This will be another difficult road game after a bad start to a road trip.Game will be televised on NBATV.



​






4-2
STATS​

















CHRIS PAUL(PG) DESMOND MASON(SG)








TYSON CHANDLER(C)​















PEDRAG STOJAKOVICH(SF) DAVID WEST(PF)



*4-1*















SAM CASSELL (PG) CUTTINO MOBLEY (SG)









CHRIS KAMAN (C)















ELTON BRAND PF QUINTON ROSS SF​


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im really upset that these past few games haven't been on Cox Sports TV.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm watching it on that TVU thing that was posted in the Blazers gamethread and it isn't half bad. It gets laggy at times but Cox Sports TV does the sam thing on my tv so I'm kind of used to it.

Elton Brand has all six of the Clippers points early...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Cedric Simmons with two straight turnovers...hes still so goofy.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Actually it must be somewhat delayed I was playing with it and I noticed that the gamecast on NBA.com was running about five to ten seconds ahead of the video.I can't believe how sloppy the Hornets have looked so far.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets are trifling and sloppy today. My brother just noticed the refs holding the Hornets ball while the Clippers got to the other end to set up their d. LOL!! Hornets are ugly today. I think I'd better go watch some football. They'll set a franchise record in turnovers today. Lord have mercy, Hilton is now in the game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets are trifling and sloppy today. My brother just noticed the refs holding the Hornets ball while the Clippers got to the other end to set up their d. LOL!! Hornets are ugly today. I think I'd better go watch some football. They'll set a franchise record in turnovers today. Lord have mercy, Hilton is now in the game.


 Yeah I've switched to the Saints myself...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh and Linton Johnson and Byron Scott must not be on speaking terms. Because Linton and his manly muscles haven't been getting much burn lately. A little lovers spat?

Bass outta send Scott some flowers and a box of chocolates maybe he can get in the game... :biggrin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm watching the Hornets on my PC and the Saints on my TV...Only I'm rooting for the Steelers since I am a Panthers fan


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brand is killing us...When we aren't too busy killing ourselves.I don't understand why David is finishing like a little girl on that last play either.He's got to take that ball up and dunk it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

When Paul said they could go 4-78, he wasn't lying. LOL! This game was over before it started. Paul with more turnovers than assists? Lost all 3 road games. They looked worse than an AAU team out there today. Let's go Saints! The Bobcats might as well come and get a win too on Tuesday.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> When Paul said they could go 4-78, he wasn't lying. LOL! This game was over before it started. Paul with more turnovers than assists? Lost all 3 road games. They looked worse than an AAU team out there today. Let's go Saints! *The Bobcats might as well come and get a win too on Tuesday.*


Awwww don't say that! This team is super young with the exception of Peja. Don't worry we are going to be streaky this year. No one hit the panic button yet. I think this is just a recession after starting the season 4-0.

It's sloppy play I know but dont get to down.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

someone has to hit a shot before you can get an assist.You take Paul out and the rest of the team shot 38%.Paul didn't look good today,but they were packing it into the middle and that's when you need people to hit shots.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh and if its any surprise we are going to struggle with any team that has a dominant post player...

Boston - W - No big time post player
Indiana - W - Jermaine O'neal 
Houston - W - Yao Ming (3 fouls in the first quarter 27 minutes total)
GSW - W - No post player
GSW - L - No post player
Portland - L - Zach Randolph
LA Clippers - L - Elton Brand


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Every Hornet played like crap.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We don't have enough depth to make up for bad games by the starters.We especially can not have David and Peja both shooting like Ray Charles(post mortem too).It seems obvious to me that we need to make a move to pick up a real SG either someone to move Mason to the bench or someone good enough to back him up.If we're going to make a push this season then Pargo needs to be playing garbage minutes and very little else....Of course it's one thing to wish for this and another thing to find some realistic way to get there.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Like crap indeed, the loosing steak streched.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> We don't have enough depth to make up for bad games by the starters.*We especially can not have David and Peja both shooting like Ray Charles(post mortem too).*It seems obvious to me that we need to make a move to pick up a real SG either someone to move Mason to the bench or someone good enough to back him up.If we're going to make a push this season then Pargo needs to be playing garbage minutes and very little else....Of course it's one thing to wish for this and another thing to find some realistic way to get there.


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

only 3 ast by Paul? Is that a typo?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> only 3 ast by Paul? Is that a typo?


Nope. Not a typo. They weren't hitting any of the shots he fed them or they'd turn the ball over. Every player sucked.


----------

